# Catholics: March 12, 2013 Cardinals Will Start Voting for New Pope



## Galadriel (Mar 11, 2013)

Conclave starts tomorrow! (Tuesday 3/13)

I've been so busy lately, and things can get pretty hectic, so I signed up for popealarm (they email and/or text you as soon as the white smoke emerges from the Sistine Chapel's chimney). 

I REALLY would like to see Cardinal Francis Arinze emerge as Pope, but he is 80 years old, which puts a huge (though not insurmountable) dent in his papability.

I think the cardinals will most likely choose someone in the range of 60-70, probably mid-sixties, with the physical and mental strength to do the job for _at least_ the next 15 years.

Hence, I'll go ahead and project my second (hopeful) pick, and bear with me...

Cardinal Raymond Burke (age 64).

Why him?

Despite him being American and everyone swearing an American will never be elected Pope, Cardinal Burke is quite awesome.

-He currently resides in Italy at the Vatican and already deals with the ins-and-outs of the Curia, in fact he's the head of the Church's supreme court.

-He's orthodox, he says Tridentine Masses and very reverent Novus Ordo masses, and he has a special devotion to the Sacred Heart of Jesus, and to Our Lady. And, he is a HUGE advocate of reminding us of the Real Presence of Christ in the Eucharist.

-He has the governance experience, administrative-know-how, and strong hand to clean house, both at the Vatican and in the larger Church.

-Playtime will be OVER for "Catholic" pro-abortion, pro-sodomite politicians.

--He speaks English, French, Italian, and Latin, so he'll be just fine in Rome 

--He is not afraid. He will publicly stand for Christian values, for the truth, no matter the cost.

With that said, keep all the cardinals in your prayers, and ultimately, may God's will be done.

*ETA: Cardinal Burke is 64, not 67


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Mar 11, 2013)

You can sign up for Pope Alarm  to get a text and/or e-mail when the new pontiff is selected.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Mar 11, 2013)

Didn't know Arinze was 80!  Gosh.  And Jean-Marie Lustiger passed in 2007.  Well, the choice isn't mine anyway.  Thing about Cardinal Ratzinger, we'd heard of him and he was well-published.  I'm not saying others aren't equally published, but you feel rather comfortable with those you've heard of before.  Plus, all this corruption dealing with those who were desperate to push him out in the first place.    It's in the hands of the H-ly Spirit.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Mar 11, 2013)

Galadriel, I don't like the idea of an American pope for some reason   I love Arinze too and hope he gets a shot.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Mar 11, 2013)

Why not an American pope?  From the Americas or just U.S. pope?  Because I'd actually love to see a Latino pope since they make up a huge bulk of faithful catholics.  We've had African popes, albeit, in the past.  But as a new people, I wouldn't mind at all to see a Latino.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Mar 11, 2013)

JaneBond007 said:


> Why not an American pope?  From the Americas or just U.S. pope?  Because I'd actually love to see a Latino pope since they make up a huge bulk of faithful catholics.  We've had African popes, albeit, in the past.  But as a new people, I wouldn't mind at all to see a Latino.



No, I meant North America.  I wouldn't mind a Latino or African or even an Asian pope.  Although I do like Donald Cardinal Wuerl from DC.  I'm not sure if he is too old though?


----------



## JaneBond007 (Mar 11, 2013)

I heard that said before on CNN or some program....why are people worried if the new pope is a U.S. citizen?  Because of the scandals?


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 12, 2013)

Galadriel said:


> Conclave starts tomorrow! (Tuesday 3/13)
> 
> I've been so busy lately, and things can get pretty hectic, so I signed up for popealarm (they email and/or text you as soon as the white smoke emerges from the Sistine Chapel's chimney).
> 
> ...



To my Catholic Sisters...

I may not be Catholic, however it doesn't stop the love that I have for you, nor does it keep me from praying with and for you.    

I celebrate this historic moment with you.

Love,
Shimmie...


----------



## JaneBond007 (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't mean to be disrespectful, but I think I saw about 5-7 chocolate drops and canela amongst the cardinals.  Arinze is very easy to spot...but I saw a few others.  If they'll get a shot or not, just the fact they are there is wonderful for me.  In fact, my son is named after a Pope lol.  I'm proud to tell them the history of the Church and revel in the present.  G-d is with us.  Amen.


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 12, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> To my Catholic Sisters...
> 
> I may not be Catholic, however it doesn't stop the love that I have for you, nor does it keep me from praying with and for you.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Shimmie keep praying for us


----------



## JaneBond007 (Mar 13, 2013)

We have a new pope....white smoke!!!!!!  I wonder who it is.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm at work trying to listen on my computer


----------



## JaneBond007 (Mar 13, 2013)

Drum Roll please......


Cardinal Jorge Mario Bergoglio, from Buenos Aires, Argentina,  Jesuit, elected Pope,  who has taken the name of :


*Pope Francesco l*



*Viva il Papa!!!!!*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Galadriel (Mar 13, 2013)

JaneBond007 said:


> Drum Roll please......
> 
> 
> Cardinal Jorge Mario Bergoglio, from Buenos Aires, Argentina,  Jesuit, elected Pope,  who has taken the name of :
> ...





God bless Pope Francis I


----------



## PinkPebbles (Mar 13, 2013)

JaneBond007 said:


> Drum Roll please......
> 
> 
> Cardinal Jorge Mario Bergoglio, from Buenos Aires, Argentina, Jesuit, elected Pope, who has taken the name of :
> ...


 

My manager has asked a great question that I'd like to know as well - how does the new pope select his name?


----------



## ccd (Mar 13, 2013)

PinkPebbles said:


> My manager has asked a great question that I'd like to know as well - how does the new pope select his name?



I believe they are inspired by God an it's a name that moves them. They feel connected to. Not sure if there is more to it.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Mar 13, 2013)

PinkPebbles said:


> My manager has asked a great question that I'd like to know as well - how does the new pope select his name?




By a saint that represents what they'd like to achieve.  It's much like the saint we choose for First Communion and Confirmation, as well as the Priesthood and religious life.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Mar 13, 2013)

I might be wrong, though....as a Jesuit, wouldn't he have chosen St. Francis Xavier???


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 13, 2013)

PinkPebbles said:


> My manager has asked a great question that I'd like to know as well - how does the new pope select his name?



Many popes take the name of one of their predecessors to signal what they want their papacy to stand for, or that they will continue the legacy of their predecessor.

John Paul I was only Pope for 33 days and sadly, died. So when John Paul II was elected, it was out of respect for JPI and also mean that JP2 wanted to continue what his predecessor started.

Benedict XVI chose his name because Benedict XV was pope during World War I, a tumultuous time in history, and so he wanted to attempt peace and reconciliation.

I think it's very telling that Pope Francis (and apparently he's the first Francis) chose this name. He is known for his humility, dedication, and poverty--just like Saint Francis of Assisi. 

But I'll tell you what--if we ever get a Pius XIII, that means the Sheriff has come to town and playtime is over.


----------



## Rsgal (Mar 13, 2013)

JaneBond007 said:


> I might be wrong, though....as a Jesuit, wouldn't he have chosen St. Francis Xavier???



Ignatius of Loyola is the Jesuit founder. Pope Francis is well known for his advocacy for the poor and helpess, just like Francis of Assisi.



Galadriel said:


> Many popes take the name of one of their predecessors to signal what they want their papacy to stand for, or that they will continue the legacy of their predecessor.
> 
> John Paul I was only Pope for 33 days and sadly, died. So when John Paul II was elected, it was out of respect for JPI and also mean that JP2 wanted to continue what his predecessor started.
> 
> ...



I teared up when he asked the people to bless him before he blessed them. You should have seen us, when he bowed, we all had our hands streched out to the tv, loudly praying for him. His humily and devotion to Mother Mary had me convinced that the Holy Spirit was with the cardinals during the process


----------



## JaneBond007 (Mar 13, 2013)

Rsgal said:


> Ignatius of Loyola is the Jesuit founder. Pope Francis is well known for his advocacy for the poor and helpess, just like Francis of Assisi.
> 
> 
> 
> I teared up when he asked the people to bless him before he blessed them. You should have seen us, when he bowed, we all had our hands streched out to the tv, loudly praying for him. His humily and devotion to Mother Mary had me convinced that the Holy Spirit was with the cardinals during the process





Yes, but what I got confused about based upon the news, did he choose his name from St. Francis of Assisi or Francis Xavier...cuz Xavier was a Jesuit?   I spoke to my son and they were all thinking of Xavier.  He's at a catholic university.  I had thought of Assisi as speculated, then I guess, retracted because we don't quite know yet.  I didn't mean to spread misinformation.  It's confusing...but it would seem plausible for either.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Mar 13, 2013)

I trust the Holy Sprit was all over this, but my first thoughts were "hmmm, a Jesuit."  They tend to be a little liberal, no?  Here's to hoping no crazy reforms LOL.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 14, 2013)

Belle Du Jour said:


> I trust the Holy Sprit was all over this, but my first thoughts were "hmmm, a Jesuit."  They tend to be a little liberal, no?  Here's to hoping no crazy reforms LOL.



   Hi Lady Belle

This seems encouraging.   I hope so.   

http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/...age-abortion-unlikely-under-pope-francis?lite


----------



## Rsgal (Mar 15, 2013)

*THIS WILL BE A HISTORIC MOMENT IN THE HISTORY OF LITURGICAL CHRISTIANITY*.

Orthodox Patriarch Bartholomew I of Constantinople has announced that he plans to attend the inaugural Mass of Pope Frances on March 19.

The appearance by the Ecumenical Patriarch--the "first among equals" of all the world's Orthodox leaders--is an unprecedented gesture. The Patriarch of Constantinople has not attended a papal installation since 1054, when Constantinople split from Rome.


http://www.thesacredpage.com/2013/03/eastern-orthodox-patriarch-of.html



> Orthodox Patriarch of Constantinople to Attend Papal Installation Mass, the Fruit of Pope Benedict's Historic Ecumenical Work!
> 
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-YuuutyUQD..._ujXKvC4TM/s1600/Benedict+and+Bartholomew.jpgTuesday will be a landmark day in the history of Christianity and ecumenical relations: the Ecumenical Orthodox Patriarch of Constantinople will attend Pope Francis' installation Mass, celebrating the Eucharist with him.
> ...


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Mar 16, 2013)

The more I learn about Pope Francis, the more I like him.  He seems like a very simple, humble man.  His episcopal motto (and now papal motto) was: "Lowly  but chosen."


----------



## JaneBond007 (Mar 18, 2013)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/03/18/us-pope-argentina-falklands-idUSBRE92H0VL20130318


Argentina's Fernandez asks Pope to intervene over Falklands




Pope receives gift ahead of inaugural mass
1:20pm EDT
Newly elected Pope Francis, Cardinal Jorge Mario Bergoglio of Argentina, holds a mate given to him as a present from Argentine President Cristina Fernandez de Kirchner at the Vatican City in this handout picture provided by the Argentine Presidency March 18, 2013. REUTERS/Argentine Presidency/Handout

Fernandez had lunch with the former Buenos Aires Archbishop Jorge Bergoglio in the Vatican shortly after arriving in Rome to attend his inaugural papal mass on Tuesday.

"I asked for his intervention on the question of the Malvinas," she told reporters afterwards, using the Argentinian name for the islands.

Fernandez added that she hoped that Francis could help "to avoid problems that might emerge from the militarization of Great Britain in the south Atlantic".

A Vatican spokesman said he would make no comment on Fernandez's remarks on Monday, but the Holy See may be irritated by an attempt so early in the papacy to draw Francis into a political dispute - which popes traditionally avoid.

Fernandez, who has led Argentina for six years, has mounted an increasingly vocal campaign to renegotiate the sovereignty of the archipelago, which Britain has resisted, causing a series of diplomatic rows.

British Prime Minister David Cameron said last week that Pope Francis, the first Latin American pontiff, had been wrong to say in 2012 when he was archbishop of Buenos Aires that Britain had "usurped" the disputed islands from Argentina.

The year before Bergoglio said that the islands were "ours", a view which most Argentinians share.

FALKLANDS REFERENDUM

Cameron said the people of the islands had made their view clear in a referendum last week in which they overwhelmingly voted in favor of remaining British.

Argentina is 300 miles to the west of the islands, which it has claimed for almost 200 years. In 1982 Argentina invaded but was repelled after a 74-day war with Britain.

The left-leaning Fernandez, and her late husband and predecessor as president, Nestor Kirchner have had a frosty relationship with Bergoglio, whom they have accused of taking sides with the opposition against them.

Some analysts say that Bergoglio's surprise election as pope last week at a conclave where he was not even mentioned on media lists of the favorites, had wrong-footed Fernandez, who would now want to patch up ties with the Roman Catholic Church before mid-term elections in October.

Bergoglio's election caused mass emotional rejoicing in Argentina.

Fernandez wore a black suit, white pearls and a brimmed hat with a matching bow for the meeting with Francis. They exchanged several gifts and kissed each other on the cheeks.

The Fernandez gifts included a metal cup and straw for drinking mate, a traditional Argentinian tea that the pope is known to like. He gave her a 17th century mosaic of St. Peter's Basilica.

"I have never been kissed by a pope before," she told journalists.

Fernandez said she hoped Francis could emulate Pope John Paul II, who helped to resolve a territorial dispute between Argentina and Chile, when they were both ruled by military governments.

"There was a very difficult situation in 1978 when Argentina and Chile were almost at war and then John Paul II intervened and helped bring the two countries closer," she told reporters.

"Now the situation is different because Britain and Argentina are two democratic countries with governments elected by the people. The only thing we ask is that we can sit down and negotiate."

(Reporting by Gavin Jones; writing by Barry Moody; editing by Giles Elgood)


----------



## Rsgal (Mar 19, 2013)

*Homily of Mass of Inauguration for Pope Francis
*


> Dear Brothers and Sisters,
> 
> I thank the Lord that I can celebrate this Holy Mass for the Inauguration of my Pet...rine ministry on the solemnity of Saint Joseph, the spouse of the Virgin Mary and the patron of the universal Church. It is a significant coincidence, and it is also the name-day of my venerable predecessor: we are close to him with our prayers, full of affection and gratitude.
> 
> ...


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 19, 2013)

Pope Francis has such a gentle spirit. God bless him!


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Mar 19, 2013)

I need to see if I can catch his installation mass on EWTN or online somewhere. 
Did anyone watch?


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 19, 2013)

Belle Du Jour said:


> I need to see if I can catch his installation mass on EWTN or online somewhere.
> Did anyone watch?



I did! It's also on YouTube. 

The homily was so simple, yet such a powerful message. I was also moved at the beginning when Pope Francis prayed at the tomb of St. Peter with the Eastern Rite Catholic Bishops to symbolize the communion of both the Roman and Eastern churches.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Mar 19, 2013)

Galadriel said:


> I did! It's also on YouTube.
> 
> The homily was so simple, yet such a powerful message. I was also moved at the beginning when Pope Francis prayed at the tomb of St. Peter with the Eastern Rite Catholic Bishops to symbolize the communion of both the Roman and Eastern churches.



I'm watching now!  Thank God for my Roku.  Love that they used the Missa de Angelis for the responses.  I wish they used them more in the regular mass. 

*sigh*  I really like Francis.  I get a good feeling about him.  This has been such an amazing witness to the world.  2000+ years and the faithful remain.  The church isn't going anyway. 

It will be interesting to see how the East and West move forward from this point. . .


----------



## Rsgal (Mar 20, 2013)

Belle Du Jour said:


> I need to see if I can catch his installation mass on EWTN or online somewhere.
> Did anyone watch?


 
I've been on and off on the road since Sunday and missed the Mass. I was hoping to catch a rerun on EWTN last night but missed that too.
Can't wait to watch on youtube.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Mar 20, 2013)

Me too, I've missed everything.


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 21, 2013)

Pope Benedict XVI has been an amazing pope--one of the most brilliant theologians we've had in modern times hands down. Pope Francis is awesome as well. I thought this video w/ Michael Voris sums up perfectly the unspoken agenda of those who wish to draw such a contrast between the two popes:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUoeOnF0OWM


----------

